# 03 Audi S6 2.7 for parts or whole car for $1200



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

*01 Audi S6 2.7 for parts or whole car for $1200*

sold


----------



## zipdoa (Aug 23, 2006)

FYI: 

C5 S6 = 4.2 V8 
C5 A6= 2.7T 
B5 S4 = 2.7T 
B5 RS4 = 2.7T 

They never made an S6 with the 2.7T


----------



## zeonalive (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you have the under engine cover how much to toronto M1V4N5?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

THE GUY ON THE INTERNET said:


> I called around and everyone has a different answer. The answers I have been getting are that its an 01 A6 S Line, S6 didnt come till after because the S Line did so well in production. S6 came in 03 or 04 if I an correct?


 This is correct:



zipdoa said:


> FYI:
> 
> C5 S6 = 4.2 V8
> C5 A6= 2.7T
> ...


----------

